# MTX 5400xW .. WHITE !



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

Old School MTX Thunder 5400 x w White Big 5 Channel Amp 5400XW | eBay

~DaVe


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

That series and the previous series of Thunder's are some of the best amps of the late 90's. They adopted a similar model to early RF, in that all of the amps were substantially under rated.


----------



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

Pricing lowered 

~DaVe


----------



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

I expected more response than this ... THOUGHTS ?

Am I still too high ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271665364198?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

~DaVe


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont think the price is unfair for what it is. they just dont have the following of other stuff from the same time. If I had a need, I'd grab it but i already have a 4600 and 2300.


----------



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

Last moments ...

~DaVe


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Shocked it didnt' sell.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

I agree. If I had the cheddar it would be mine.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree, in its condition with the original box and manual its worth every cent. Keep relisting it, ebay doesn't charge if it doesn't sell right?


----------



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

Almost over again ...

Old School MTX Thunder 5400 x w White Big 5 Channel Amp 5400XW | eBay


----------

